# help me jbl vs jamo vs svs



## easteregg (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello guys this is my first post. i will do my very best :T

So I was at a friend last week and he showed me his new home theater system. It had small jamo speakers and a jamo sub-200 subwoofer (€150). It didn't sound bad at all for the price. (In my opinion)

Because my speakers are small and have no bass i also need a sub. (I will upgrade the small speakers soon)
Now I can get a jamo sub-250 which I think might be enough for me.
I could for about same price of €200 also get a jbl e150p but i read on this forum the jbl e150p performs not really good versus a svs pb10-nsd. Of course it doesn't but the svs pb10-nsd is more expensive so that's why i might take the jamo sub-200 or maybe the jbl e150p. 

Now I really want to know: How will a jbl e150p perform versus a jamo sub 200?

and,

there is a guy who want's to sell his svs pb10-nsd sub for €250 to me. Of course I need to take the svs especially for that price. But he only want's to sell me his sub if I can find the svs pb12 plus or a pb13 ultra for him, if i can find a pb12 plus for around €800 or a pb 13 ultra for some more but less then the original price then he will sell his svs to me.

I know the svs is far the best against the jbl e150p and jamo sub-200 but if the guy doesn't get a pb12 plus or pb13 ultra he doesn't need a new sub and then I will need to take another sub. maybe the jamo sub 200?

*So what should i do?* 
I am still new to this.
all answers are welcome


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. The SVS is the beat bet, if you can wait for the seller. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

drdoan said:


> Welcome to Home Theater Shack. The SVS is the beat bet, if you can wait for the seller. Have fun. Dennis


I agree. I would listen to him.......he's a doctor.....:bigsmile::T


----------



## easteregg (Jan 1, 2011)

Haha of course I want the svs 
but does anyone know where I can get a pb12 plus for about €800?
Because the guy won't sell his svs if I don't find it for him.
If I do I can get his pb10 nsd for only €250.

Or is there any store where i can buy the pb10-nsd for a good price?

thanks for the reply's btw I appreciate it much!


----------

